# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Date Conversion Format

## IMA_Saihat

Hi,

For Date Conversion (Gregorian to Hijri and Hijri to Gregorian) use the following Format:

Format cell (A3) (Input Date Gregorian): dd/mm/yyyy



Format cell (B3) (Output Date Hijri): B2dd/mm/yyyy



Format cell (C3) (Input Date Hijri):  [$-1970000]B2dd/mm/yyyy;@



Format cell (D3) (Output Date Gregorian):  dd/mm/yyyy



Thanks.

IMA_Saihat

Attachment:

Date_Conversion_Format.xlsx

----------

